

Have you ever been as excited as this? They've launched and Indiegogo campaign - TaoloModisi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW0_D83NLfQ

======
TaoloModisi
[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dialmedirect-your-
solutio...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dialmedirect-your-solution-to-
all-things-contacts/x/8774948)

